

The Warren Buffett Next Door - skhatri11
http://blog.instavest.com/the-warren-buffett-next-door

======
tinkerrr
The kind of ignorance going into the title is baffling. They picked some guy
who saw a gain of 27% across 5 positions, for perhaps a few years at the most,
and think he's the Warren Buffet next door.

~~~
zallarak
The Warren Buffet next door is just an amusing title - obviously he is not
literally an investor on Warren Buffet's level! He's done quite well in the
market and made lots of our customers money. He has a 100% win ratio too.

